# How do I use an external HDD with Windows?



## nicki (Dec 21, 2013)

I have just managed to recover a laptop that I had tried (and failed dismally) to install FreeNAS on.  It is now back to Windows 7 but the 2 external HDDs that were connected to it are no longer recognised.  Could anyone give me any ideas on how to recover them?  I don't care about recovering data, I just want to be able to use them from now on with Windows!


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 21, 2013)

Not exactly ontopic here considering this forum is about FreeBSD. Alas; the only reason I respond is because your other posts did indeed concern FreeNAS so I think your question is legit. Try this TechNet article. But that's as far as I'm going in here, for obvious reasons


----------



## youngunix (Dec 22, 2013)

...And you need to keep in mind that MS. Windows doesn't recognize other file systems such as; UFS, ZFS, and EXT.


----------



## nicki (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you for your help, much appreciated


----------

